# Kaia Gerber - Isabel Marant Spring 2020 Fashion Show / Paris, 26.9.2019 (36x)



## Tobi.Borsti (5 Okt. 2019)

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Okt. 2019)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## svinho (10 Okt. 2019)

tolles Foto


----------



## gugolplex (14 Okt. 2019)

:thx: Toll! :thumbup:


----------



## PaulsGT (29 Okt. 2019)

Thanks for all the Kaia pics!!


----------

